# System aktualisieren und gleichzeitig weiterarbeiten?

## tommy_d

Hallo Wissende,

ich will mein System auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. "emerge --sync" ist schon passiert. Kann ich jetzt "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" laufen lassen und währenddessen normal weiterarbeiten? Also anders gefragt: wenn der emerge z.B. KDE gerade neu baut, aber KDE gleichzeitig läuft, geht der emerge dann in die Hose? Oder zerschiesst es das laufende KDE? Oder habe ich nach dem nächsten KDE-Neustart  auf wundersame Weise den neuesten Stand? Oder sollte man emerge nur von der Textkonsole aus machen? Oder ist da sonst was zu beachten, worüber ein Gentoo-Anfänger stolpern könnte? 

Gruss und Dank im voraus,

Thomas

----------

## Finswimmer

Nö. Hau rein  :Smile: 

Anders gesagt, alle aktiven Programme sind auf dem Stand von vorher, denn die sind im Speicher drin.

Die neuen Programme müssen entweder durch etc-update evtl geladen werden, oder werden einfach ab dem nächsten Start verwendet.

Probleme dürfte es eigentlich keine geben.

Sofern du nur einen Minor Change (3.4.1 -> 3.4.2) machst, musst du sonst nichts beachten.

Major Changes musst du über KDE auswählen, unter Sitzungsverwaltung.

Und dann irgendwann das alte KDE unmergen, denn es ist geslottet.

Tobi

----------

## hoernerfranz

 *tommy_d wrote:*   

> Oder habe ich nach dem nächsten KDE-Neustart  auf wundersame Weise den neuesten Stand? 

 

genauso ist es  :Smile: 

das 'alte' kde oder was sonst grad so läuft, bleibt solang im speicher bis du es neu startet -

ab dann ist es das neue.

das einzige problem ist halt, dass die kiste etwas langsam ist, während dem emerge.

<edit>

mist, finswimmer, war schneller   :Cool:  </edit>

----------

## bmuskalla

falls es dir beim arbeiten etwas zu rucklig wird

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PORTAGE_NICENESS = [zahl]
> 
>     Der Wert wird zum aktuellen "nice"-Wert mit dem emerge läuft addiert. In anderen Worten, legt es nicht den nice-Wrt fest, sondern erhöht ihn nur. Für weitere Informationen über nice-Wert und was ordentliche Maßstäbe sind, bitte unter man nice nachschauen.
> ...

 

in die make.conf

----------

## manuels

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Anders gesagt, alle aktiven Programme sind auf dem Stand von vorher, denn die sind im Speicher drin.

 

ist das wirklich so?  :Shocked: 

ich kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen, das komplett kde mit allem pipapo (konfigurationsassistent etc) in den speicher geladen wird...

----------

## Finswimmer

Alle aktiven....Soll heißen, ist der Konqueror in Version 3.4.x geladen, und du installierst dir 3.5.x, dann läuft solange der 3.4er bis du ihn schließt.

Alle ungeladenen Programme muss er natürlich erst laden, und da lädt er dann die installierte Version, welche evtl schon 3.5 ist.

Tobi

----------

## Carlo

 *tommy_d wrote:*   

> Oder ist da sonst was zu beachten, worüber ein Gentoo-Anfänger stolpern könnte?

 

Zuallererst sicherstellen, daß PORT_LOGDIR in /etc/make.conf nicht auskommentiert ist. Dann einmal mit --pretend vorweg, damit du eine Ahnung hast was passiert. Hinterher falls nötig etc-update und im Falle neuer Major-Releases von Bibliotheken revdep-rebuild -- --pretend. Last but not least z.B. mittels 

find /var/log/portage/ -atime 1 -exec grep -EH ^" .*\*" {} \; | cut -f5 -d/ nachgucken, ob lesenswerte Installationsinformationen anliegen.

----------

## tost

@carlo

Diese Verzeichnis existiert bei mir nicht.

Auch bei einer Suche konnte ich keine ähnlichen Dinge finden, die mir darüber Aufschluss geben würden..

Dennoch halte ich diese "Infos" für äußerst hilfreich, wo stehen die noch ?

tost

----------

## tommy_d

Wow, danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten und Tips. Ich habe jetzt den "emerge --update --deep --newuse system" laufenlassen und dasselbe für "world" läuft grad noch... 2 Fragen sind mir dabei noch aufgetaucht, zu denen ich nichts im Handbuch gefunden habe: 

1. Beim emerge (...) system hätte ich erwartet, dass auch der Kernel neu gebaut wird. Im /boot ist aber immer noch nur der alte (2.6.14 r5). Ist das so gedacht, dass man das von Hand macht? Wenn ja, kann ich das bestehende .config file von /usr/src/linux-2.6.14... nach /usr/src/linux-2.6.15... kopieren, oder muss ich den make menuconfig Prozess nochmal abarbeiten?

2. kann ich beim "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" bestimmte Pakete vom Update ausnehmen? Hintergrund: Openoffice zu emergen braucht auf meiner Kiste (800 MHz Pentium III) ziemlich lange, ich würde gern etwas machen vom Typ: "Update alles ausser openoffice". Geht sowas?

Gruss und Dank,

Thomas

----------

## ibert

 *tommy_d wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Beim emerge (...) system hätte ich erwartet, dass auch der Kernel neu gebaut wird. Im /boot ist aber immer noch nur der alte (2.6.14 r5). Ist das so gedacht, dass man das von Hand macht? Wenn ja, kann ich das bestehende .config file von /usr/src/linux-2.6.14... nach /usr/src/linux-2.6.15... kopieren, oder muss ich den make menuconfig Prozess nochmal abarbeiten?
> 
> 

 

siehe

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren

ibert

----------

## chrib

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die neuen Programme müssen entweder durch etc-update evtl geladen werden, oder werden einfach ab dem nächsten Start verwendet.
> 
> 

 

Seit wann lädt denn etc-update die Programme? Das ist doch nur dafür da um die Konfigurationsdateien zu updaten.

----------

## Carlo

 *tost wrote:*   

> Diese Verzeichnis existiert bei mir nicht.

 

Wenn PORT_LOGDIR auskommentiert ist, legt Portage keine Log-Dateien an.

 *tommy_d wrote:*   

> alles ausser openoffice". Geht sowas?

 

Jein. Entweder du schreibst dir ein Skript, mit dem du filterst oder du setzt entsprechende Einträge in /etc/portage/.

 :Arrow:  man portage

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Finswimmer wrote:
> 
> Die neuen Programme müssen entweder durch etc-update evtl geladen werden, oder werden einfach ab dem nächsten Start verwendet.
> 
> Seit wann lädt denn etc-update die Programme? Das ist doch nur dafür da um die Konfigurationsdateien zu updaten.

 

Es ging hier um das Beispiel KDE.

Ich habe 3.4 laufen, und emerge 3.5.

Wenn ich dann aber nichts in der config Datei von KDM umstelle, wird immer noch 3.4 geladen.

So ist das auch bei bestimmten anderen geslotteten Programmen, oder Programme, die durch etc-update, also dem Einspielen einer neuen Config Datei, neue Funktionen bekommen...

So war das gemeint, hoffe, das stimmt nun soweit.

Tobi

----------

